# POLL: Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon will make it big?



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

This lady has been on every media outlet and is now a worldwide name while we do not even know the name of the Uber driver. In fact, in all the material I have read or seen, the driver was just referred to as an Uber driver. This lady on the other hand, has been referred to as Dr. 

I'm voting that the Powers That Be will give this POS entertainment success just to rub it in our faces.

What do you vote?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd hate to be in her shoes. Embarrassing. Youtube forever...


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

She's a women, hot, and an elitist. And she did what her kind does best, berate the peons. That video shouldn't have been made. She has free publicity and access to those who would have never known her but would now gladly benefit her.

There's no shame for such people, in particular, when it comes to dealing with undesirables.

The driver was an idiot for forgiving her. She laid hands on him. He should have her persecuted to the maximum extent of the law and sued her for everything she's got.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

I hope she takes advantage of her 15min of fame and get into porn industry.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

She's not hot to me. Butterface perhaps..


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Unfortunately for her, her fame will diminish thanks to an even more egregious future nutcase.

Can you imagine if she had had a beer bottle in her hand? 

Getting kneed in his privates would have been the better option for the driver vs. getting hit with a flying bottle.

When will a network interview the driver...maybe to see how he's doing, asking if he's quit or thought of quitting?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I see Celebrity boxing, bachelor contestant, on big brother, porn or a reality show on Bravo. This is my prediction.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


This website is hilarious. Kudos to whoever put that together. And thanks for including the bikini pics of her! I think that site needs it's own thread with lots of re-quotes of the web link so that way it comes up in a Google search quite easily if someone searches her name.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

LMFAO

_*"Even though from this position Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon is unable to knee her boyfriend in the groin, he's still taking a protective stance just in case."*_









_*"Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon and her boyfriend moments before he tried to drown her two miles off the coast of Miami"







*_


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

She will do fine as one of the CNN resident Dr. quacks. Prob make a million a year.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

PS... Whoever made that website has more issues than she does.. as they prob weren't even drunk when they did it. So they don't have an excuse. But hey.. some people like to live vicariously through others. Whatever..


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

SafeT said:


> PS... Whoever made that website has more issues than she does


Ok thanks for your professional diagnosis, Dr Phil.


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> This lady has been on every media outlet and is now a worldwide name while we do not even know the name of the Uber driver. In fact, in all the material I have read or seen, the driver was just referred to as an Uber driver. This lady on the other hand, has been referred to as Dr.
> 
> I'm voting that the Powers That Be will give this POS entertainment success just to rub it in our faces.
> 
> What do you vote?


Media makes Fuber good Dr. Good Fuber Driver ****


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Everyone will rate the driver 4 stars from now on because he didnt tke the knee to the nuts for entertainment sake.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I dunno but that Doctor sure looked smitten with that Uber driver


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Am I missing something? I haven't seen her portrayed in a favorable light anywhere. 

My take on it is that this guy didn't act out of hand and doesn't need his life dug into or worldwide humiliation for being treated in such a horrible disgraceful manner. It is kind that the media is leaving him be 

As for her that was some really god awful behavior and in sure some of the things she said do acturately reflect on how she feels about who she is and that others are below her and there to serve her. That's not cool maybe she does suck a bit as a person but her whole life is going to be ruined from one drunk rage and a camera phone. The punishment really doesn't fit the crime and I certainly don't envy her. 

She lives at home with her parents and has been in school and training for 12 years to become a specialist which isn't going to happen now. These viral videos are a problem that needs to be addressed through legislation on privacy rights and consent. Some of the people who posts these videos bank while completely destroying the lives of the subject who is not even compensated in this for profit life ending venture. 

I would have loved to see her charged with disorderly conduct and spend the night in jail. The video can be used by the courts to prove that but not for the world to mock her for their own entertainment. 

They call her doctor because the fact that she is a doctor is why it went viral. Doctor's can't notoriously consume drugs or alcohol in such a fashion as it undermines their credibility.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

pain and suffering, may never be able to uber again... 100k please and I'll try to recover from this traumatic experience. After all I'm an uber driver and make at least 90k a year..


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> pain and suffering, may never be able to uber again... 100k please and I'll try to recover from this traumatic experience. After all I'm an uber driver and make at least 90k a year..


As a 1099 employee drivers don't qualify for Work Comp Benefits. He can hire a lawyer who depending on the state and insurance policy he might be able to sue and get the General Liability policy to respond. But I'm pretty sure Uber's GL policy is rated as an office and doesn't pick up the transportation exposure.

Uber's Auto/ Hired and Nonowned policy is through James River Ins Co and it doesn't pick up things like assualt and battery.

Since I don't see an insurance company's duty to respond being triggered by assualt on a driver it means Uber would be going it alone and i don't see them paying out much of a settlement. They'd just keep it tied up in litigation for years so the drivers only option is to find a lawyer who thinks he has a strong enough case not to require a retainer and just accept 30% of the settlement.

The only recourse drivers have is to form a class once enough of these attacks start piling up. Uber charges a hefty srf so I think once they continue to respond to incidents like these that happen but don't get attention with nothing more than a prescripted email, not even a phone call, there will be common grounds to form a class.

I'm pretty sure that there are a ton of lawyers out there just watching and waiting for it to happen. It's not a matter of if it is a matter of when.

They could easily avoid such action by supporting drivers a little more and being quicker to cut people off but they simply don't care. They see the simple email saying we're looking into it as enough. But they never tell you if the passenger was banned or not.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> She's a women, *hot*, and an elitist . . .


While I typically refrain from commenting on people's looks, I'll make a well-deserved exception for this tart: What is it with you people who keep saying she's hot? Good heavens, you could take that nose off her face and build an entire ski resort around it.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Body Politic said:


> While I typically refrain from commenting on people's looks, I'll make a well-deserved exception for this tart: What is it with you people who keep saying she's hot? Good heavens, you could take that nose off her face and build an entire ski resort around it.


Haha. I used to (and sometimes ) work at a refrigerated warehouse that was mainly all men and from the bottom of the bottom. That's where I learned the word peon from. Anyhow, every now and then we get a "hot" woman and all the regulars would go crazy over her. Some of the guys who just happen to be doing this gig for a day or two would say, "Where are you seeing from? She's repulsive." We'd reply with, "By Armellini standard, she's HOT!"

It's all about relativity my friend. To you she might be a tart, but by cab standards, she's our Megan Fox.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> Am I missing something? I haven't seen her portrayed in a favorable light anywhere.
> 
> My take on it is that this guy didn't act out of hand and doesn't need his life dug into or worldwide humiliation for being treated in such a horrible disgraceful manner. It is kind that the media is leaving him be
> 
> ...


Cry me a river.

If this woman were, say, 20 years old and had an episode like this, it might be more forgivable -- not excusable, but forgivable -- because most people understand that most 20-year-olds still have a lot of growing up to do. The fact that she still behaves like this at 30 is problematic. I've never known anyone who suddenly started behaving like this at 30. If they're like that at 30, they've almost certainly been "that person" all of their adult lives. So I'd bet this wasn't her first epic tirade; it was just the first one that got caught on camera for the world's entertainment.

And I hate when people have drunken outbursts and then claim afterwards, like this broad and the Taco Bell Twerp have, that "that's not me." Yes, it _*IS*_ you. The "real you" is the one who had that first drink. The "real you" had the next drink, and the next, and the next. When you intentionally intoxicate yourself, you intend all of your behavior while intoxicated. The intoxicated you _*IS *_the real you. If you know you'll behave like that while intoxicated and you still get intoxicated, the problem isn't the "drunk" you -- the problem is the drunk "you" and the real "you" are one in the same. Take ownership not just of what you did, but _*who you are*_. When you try to dissociate the "drunk" you from the "real" you, you're not taking full responsibility for who you are.

If she were a store clerk or a roofer or a furniture builder, I'd agree that this video shouldn't mean the potential end of her career. But she's none of those things. She chose a profession that requires the public's utmost trust in their judgment, character, and empathy to make life-altering decisions for them. It's plainly obvious she lacks these traits in sufficient quantity to hold the position of high trust that she seeks. And if you haven't developed these traits by 30, potential employers have every right to suspect you might never do so and make their hiring decision accordingly. So if this woman never practices medicine again, I for one won't lose sleep over it. The profession suffers with people like her in it.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I'd hate to be in her shoes. Embarrassing. Youtube forever...


I am so glad that my drunken drug infused days were pre-cell phone cameras.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Totally agree with body politic. The cold hard truth about you comes out when you are in the following states:

1) angry
2) joking
3) drunk

This lady has shown her true character. She is not worthy of practicing medicine. She will make a great entertainer though.

This is why I made this poll and voted she will make it big.

I can see her as the next dark skinned version of Megan Kelly.

Any of the mainstream media that hire this filth as a host, I want a finders fee.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Totally agree with body politic. The cold hard truth about you comes out when you are in the following states:
> 
> 1) angry
> 2) joking
> ...


Heh. If anyone deserves a finder's fee, it's the poor mope who put up with her tirade without caving her roof in when he had every legal and practical right to do so.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Who cares if she makes it big. I'm eagerly awaiting her porn debut.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Am I missing something? I haven't seen her portrayed in a favorable light anywhere.
> 
> My take on it is that this guy didn't act out of hand and doesn't need his life dug into or worldwide humiliation for being treated in such a horrible disgraceful manner. It is kind that the media is leaving him be
> 
> ...


Agreed.
You and i are in the minority, however.
Modern society seems to love dragging people theough the mud.
I blame reality TV, which has been dragging people through the mud for decades.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

She will be starring in an adult movie soon called Uberxxx


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


Mar my words: she is well connected. She will get a good chance at some point. 
I have seen people with lack of skills and character managing to get jobs with connections and corporate nepotism disguised by certain people as diversity.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

Idunno said:


> Who cares if she makes it big. I'm eagerly awaiting her porn debut.


I swear some of you rutting animals will fap to anything.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Mar my words: she is well connected. She will get a good chance at some point.
> I have seen people with lack of skills and character managing to get jobs with connections and corporate nepotism disguised by certain people as diversity.


No need to bring Uber into it man


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Body Politic said:


> While I typically refrain from commenting on people's looks, I'll make a well-deserved exception for this tart: What is it with you people who keep saying she's hot? Good heavens, you could take that nose off her face and build an entire ski resort around it.


I'm a woman so I thought maybe I was missing something, but you pretty much said what I was thinking.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


Note she did her undergrad where her mom works. And med school in grenada, meaning she couldn't get in anywhere in the US and paid full price to go somewhere that will take you so long as you can pay.

Daddy of course is a doctor.

Those saying "we all" should be glad we weren't ever taped doing some of the stupid things we did when we were younger should realise there are many of us who NEVER acted ANYTHING CLOSE to this in our lives. And she is 30, not 16.

She exemplifies everything that is wrong with this country as it relates to the schism between how the well off entitled people are allowed to behave the 99.9% of the time it is NOT recorded, and the poor, who would not be able to talk or pay their way out of such behavior.

She has struck a nerve with everyone who is sick of entitled brats who almost always get away with bad behavior because of money and connections.

I have had quite a few of these folks in my car, OR trying to GET in my car and telling me I HAD to take them, although as in this instance I was NOT their driver. I have been told on numerous occasions that I HAD to do what they told me to do.

It's the general "Let them eat cake" attitude so prevalent these days amongst the young advantaged especially and those serving them are sick of it. Also, those who have the same advantages but realise how lucky they are, and DON'T behave like that are embarrassed that they might be lumped in with her.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Totally agree with body politic. The cold hard truth about you comes out when you are in the following states:
> 
> 1) angry
> 2) joking
> ...


POST # 24/LA Cabbie: First....its Megan
Fox. Next...
its Megan Kelly. Pick a Megan
A N D.....G O......W I T H........I T !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Note she did her undergrad where her mom works. And med school in grenada, meaning she couldn't get in anywhere in the US and paid full price to go somewhere that will take you so long as you can pay.
> 
> Daddy of course is a doctor.
> 
> ...


POST # 33/Fuzzyelvis: The "Fuzzy Lioness"
R O A R S ! Although
I M A Y have missed others....I believe this
to be Your Finest Rant, oh # 2 Notable !

Tsk, tsk ....Your Bad Boy
secretadmirer
isn't here to cheer You on.

Perhaps # 4 Notable, The Lion of the Southern
Hemishere, Sydney Uber will come out of
Semi-Retirement to provide some Ozzie Wisdom!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Daddy of course is a doctor


She claimed he was just a truck driver in one of her interviews. lol


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Body Politic said:


> What is it with you people who keep saying she's hot? Good heavens, you could take that nose off her face and build an entire ski resort around it.


lol omg she's gotta *HUGE* beak lol


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> This lady has been on every media outlet and is now a worldwide name while we do not even know the name of the Uber driver. In fact, in all the material I have read or seen, the driver was just referred to as an Uber driver. This lady on the other hand, has been referred to as Dr.


His name is Igor Belic.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


Wow that's some grudge lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr. Anjali will do much better than most of us here on UP, that's almost a certainty.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I love big noses, i was hot for Paula Jones too.
Must be the Mediterranean Man in me.
Cant fight your own genetics.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I love big noses, i was hot for Paula Jones too.
> Must be the Mediterranean Man in me.
> Cant fight your own genetics.


How about the Rachel Green character when she was in the same school as Monica Geller (from Friends the TV show)?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Body Politic said:


> While I typically refrain from commenting on people's looks, I'll make a well-deserved exception for this tart: What is it with you people who keep saying she's hot? Good heavens, you could take that nose off her face and build an entire ski resort around it.


Hots subjective and while I am not a fan of her behavior; just because I don't like her doesn't mean she doesn't look good (generally Indians do b/c of bone structure...not sure where she gets her nose from, but as a girl with a "cute" nose I ain't judgin').



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Dr. Anjali will do much better than most of us here on UP, that's almost a certainty.


Heyheyhey

There could be doctors up in here; or students studying for their MCAT. When I had hard core classes I would need a brain break and do something stupid like watch spongebob square pants. This could be their spongebob square pants.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Dr. Anjali will do much better than most of us here on UP, that's almost a certainty.


I guess that depends on how you measure a person. If you measure a person by their academic credentials, that's true. If you measure a person by their wallet, that may or may not be true depending on how much damage she's done to her medical career and how much debt she took on to get her MD.

I prefer to measure a person by their character. By that measure, I'd say she's well in the back of the pack. I'd rather hang out with a cool homeless guy than a fabulously rich, pampered, spoiled entitled brat who rarely hears the word "no" and never got her hands dirty in her life, every day of the week.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hots subjective and while I am not a fan of her behavior; just because I don't like her doesn't mean she doesn't look good (generally Indians do b/c of bone structure...not sure where she gets her nose from, but as a girl with a "cute" nose I ain't judgin').
> 
> Heyheyhey
> 
> There could be doctors up in here; or students studying for their MCAT. When I had hard core classes I would need a brain break and do something stupid like watch spongebob square pants. This could be their spongebob square pants.


Medical doctor friends told me, almost with no exceptions, looking back, of all the classes they have ever taken, the hardest one was Anatomy. Some of them while enterprising pre-med students, even went to the trouble of taking the class at another college and transfer it back to their eventual alma mater to avoid dinging their pre-med graduation GPAs (colleges typically do not include grades from transferred credits in GPA computations).

MDs choose different ways of relaxing. Some enjoy fast cars. Many devote their free time to collecting (art work, rare coins, all things James Bond, clothing and other material possessions). A lot like to travel. A large proportion find solace in their spouse and children. Disproportionately low percentage (when compared to people of other academic backgrounds with far less rigor in their program) choose to get high or get wasted.

One young doctor friend is a rare exception-- he told me whenever he feels life is too boring or stressful, he picks up the biggest Anatomy textbook that he used back in college, flips thru a few minutes to gain perspective. After that, he says, any sane thing he does seems so much fun, enjoyable, and a relief.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ugh, lol, don't remind me...

I had anatomy and the memorization wasn't hard. The smell in the lab...diff story. I actually prefer microbio and o chem over that wretched smell. Surprisingly seeing it without some limbs and sliced open--and how fat inside--hasn't deterred me from eating junk. Or being grossed out.

The smell of preserving?

:/

But I meant relaxing when studying.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sounds like you were in pre-med. A long shot here (this is what quite a number of my non-doctor Asian friends did, one Taiwanese classmate of mine took her MCAT twice and applied for med schools for two years before switching to what she really loved) -- My guess is you did pre-med and took MCAT once upon parents' urging before switching to another career path that you really loved?

P/S: Your apparent natural gift in memory is definitely a huge plus in classes such as Anatomy. Our society and educational system encourage creativity and discourage rote learning (which, overall, has brought a trendies global competitiveness to our national economy -- look at American supremacy and global leadership in entertainment--movies, television, music, the arts, and technology, software, aerospace, genetics, biotech, pharmaceuticals, strategic business consulting, political consulting -- our consultants just helped elect the British and Israeli Prime Ministers, etc.). The by product of that educational system is, people who received their elementary or secondary education overseas but their tertiary education here, as well as those born here but into families with parents from another country who still exert some sway over them in edu and career choices, tend to be highly disproportionately represented in fields like medicine and science and technology. And also the reasons why, while ethnic minorities comprise a disproportionately large percentage of techies in Silicon Valley, studies still found the enterprising CEOs and creative founders of the largest and most successful tech companies are largely disproportionately White.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nah, I took those classes for nursing. Before I graduated from hs, I got stage 1 of a common cancer. I had to stay in a hospital on and off (one week live, two weeks at home, repeat) for six months and my life took a diff course.

I had planned to do something in the arts. But afterwards, and having observed doctors and nurses...I got to see the nurses more then the docs obv. Don't get me wrong, the doc was awesome. He had md, masters and was going back to get his Ph.D. while working so he do more clinicals--but it was the nurses who really helped. Plus they let me know they work 3-4, 12 hr shifts.

I got into the program, same time I was working at a doc office that specializes in oncology. Long story short, emotionally it's not for me. Too hard to not get feelings, and being in the medical field those folks have to be caring and at the same time unfeeling. My friend is kind of...made that way through working in trama care and she's OK with it. Like before, she would cry at funerals, but after, when her gramps died, she just didn't. Doesn't feel quite the same when folks die everyday in your line of work.

so I found my passion is in helping people, because despite my meager means, I'm still very blessed. But I'm still going back to school because I can't quite shake the bug of wanting to design and art.

Not excusing that chick. But doctors are suppose to be strong, while showing compassion...and that's harder then you think. I know that if you can't handle it, you should do something else...but at the same time, mistakes happen. Aftermath it just seems like she hasn't learned anything, which is the sad part imho.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, I took those classes for nursing. Before I graduated from hs, I got stage 1 of a common cancer. I had to stay in a hospital on and off (one week live, two weeks at home, repeat) for six months and my life took a diff course.
> 
> I had planned to do something in the arts. But afterwards, and having observed doctors and nurses...I got to see the nurses more then the docs obv. Don't get me wrong, the doc was awesome. He had md, masters and was going back to get his Ph.D. while working so he do more clinicals--but it was the nurses who really helped. Plus they let me know they work 3-4, 12 hr shifts.
> 
> ...


The sad thing is, more and more, HS students choose medicine for the money, rather than for a noble calling.

P/S: Hope you are feeling alright now.


----------



## pedro17 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is Ms. Ram or kiss me soon of Indian descent? Most passengers of this ethnicity are steeped in the caste system that exist in their country. Rarely does a passenger of Indian descent not treat me like I was their scumbag servant, which I am. Such treatment would be easier to swallow if a little more deodorant was sprinkled in with it. I almost always have to go full open window/febreeze after such rides. This woman can go straight to hell as far as I am concerned. If you are sober enough to walk and use your phone to summon an uber then there is no excuse for such behavior. If you are going to live here, make a little more effort to assimilate. I could care less what you do for a living. Ms. Ramkissoon you have disgraced your family.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

pedro17 said:


> Is Ms. Ram or kiss me soon of Indian descent? Most passengers of this ethnicity are steeped in the caste system that exist in their country. Rarely does a passenger of Indian descent not treat me like I was their scumbag servant, which I am. Such treatment would be easier to swallow if a little more deodorant was sprinkled in with it. I almost always have to go full open window/febreeze after such rides. This woman can go straight to hell as far as I am concerned. If you are sober enough to walk and use your phone to summon an uber then there is no excuse for such behavior. If you are going to live here, make a little more effort to assimilate. I could care less what you do for a living. Ms. Ramkissoon you have disgraced your family.


She didn't hail the cab with her rider's app. She was trying to steal the ride from another rider(s) who had summoned that particular Uber driver.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

She'll probably end up doing porn now that her medical career is over. 

Taxi cab ****s 14 & 15.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Who in their right mind would let this psychopath anywhere near a defenseless person(patient). 

She's completely untrustworthy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Normally I wouldn't comment on someone's looks either but she really has a landing pad on that nose of hers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

That guy is a real weasel. I woulda immediately physically restrained her til the cops got there and definitely would not have allowed her to throw me a few bucks to let her walk.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That guy is a real weasel. I woulda immediately physically restrained her til the cops got there and definitely would not have allowed her to throw me a few bucks to let her walk.


I would just spray her with mace.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I would just spray her with mace.


Not sure the technical legalities but I would think you should only mace in self defense. Not saying you're wrong.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not sure the technical legalities but I would think you should only mace in self defense. Not saying you're wrong.


Uh, you didn't see a case for self-defense here when, say, she tries to punch him in the face or knee him in the marble pouch?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Body Politic said:


> Uh, you didn't see a case for self-defense here when, say, she tries to punch him in the face or knee him in the marble pouch?


I don't which one is worse--driver's famiky jewel got crushed by attacker's knee, or passenger's face got disfigured by mace.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


Very interesting. When I saw her outburst, I couldn't believe it was a one off. It seemed too instinctive. As though these things were rattling around in her psyche ready to pour out. And her apology included an admonition to others to watch their step because they could be video taped?! Nothing about acting like a human person because otherwise it might be hurtful to other human persons. Something is sadly wrong here.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Since her career is toast maybe she'll become an uber driver now 

She's hot I'll give her some 5stars if ya nomsayin'


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

noober said:


> Very interesting. When I saw her outburst, I couldn't believe it was a one off. It seemed too instinctive. As though these things were rattling around in her psyche ready to pour out. And her apology included an admonition to others to watch their step because they could be video taped?! Nothing about acting like a human person because otherwise it might be hurtful to other human persons. Something is sadly wrong here.


Well said. The final analysis for a lot of people is, she is not a person that we want to associate or be around with.


----------

